# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Amylaza norma

## medyczka

*AspAT (Aminotransferaza asparaginianowa, GOT, AST)*

*Norma*: 

do 70 lat:    25 - 125 U/L.
powyżej 70 lat:    20 - 160 U/L.

*Interpretacja*: 

Przekroczenie poziomu 1150 U/L:
 - może świadczyć o rozwoju ostrego zapalenia trzustki. 


Poziom  575 - 1150 U/L może być wynikiem:

  -  okresowym zaostrzeniem w przewlekłym zapaleniu trzustki;
  -  perforacją, czyli przebiciem się wrzodu dwunastnicy przez ścianę narządu;
  -  niedrożnością jelit;
  -  zapaleniem pęcherzyka żółciowego;
  -  kamicą żółciową;
  -  kamicą trzustkową;
  -  ostrym zapaleniem nerek;
  -  kwasicą ketonową w cukrzycy;
  -  niektórymi nowotworami (rak trzustki, rak jajnika, rak płuca).

Poziom między (115-575 U/L) może być spowodowany przez:

  -  świnkę;
  -  urazy ślinianek;
  -  kamicę przewodów ślinowych;
  -  radioterapię i chemioterapię;
  -  alkaloidy opium;
  -  zatrucie metanolem;
  -  duże dawki etanolu (u alkoholików).

Z kolei obniżona amylaza we krwi może być oznaką:

    martwicy trzustki; 
    kamicy żółciowej; 
    rozległego poparzenia; 
    tyreotoksykozy; 
    zawału mięśnia sercowego; 
    zatrucia.

----------

